# KRATE FEST 2013 Chi Town



## rlhender (Jun 6, 2013)

KRATE FEST 2013   Saturday June 15, 2013 Who's in???

I have never been but was told it's a great meet


Held at the City Lot
155 S Somonauk Road in Downtown Sycamore, IL 60178
Check Back for more information- We are planning for a great event! 
2013 VENDORS get here early for a swap space.($5 Fee per bike) 
 Trophies awarded to:* Best Schwinn Krate* Original Sting-Ray* Restored Sting-Ray* Best Balloon/ Middleweight* Best Girls Bike* Best Special Interest Bike (anything goes!)* People’s Choice (voted on by public) ****NEW BMX SHOW AND SWAP*****


----------



## sqrly (Jun 6, 2013)

What time?  Thats my old stomping ground, I grew up in Sycamore.  If I can get the tires on my chopper to hold air, I might bring it to ride.  It no longer show quality since it was built almost 20 years ago.


----------



## momona (Jun 7, 2013)

*i'm down!!*

Any more info? Has anyone been to this one?


----------



## dj rudy k (Jun 10, 2013)

*FYI Krate Fest set up 8am show opens 9am*

Blue Moon Bikes who puts on this event only a block away has a stingray museum with everything Schwinn made a must see!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 10, 2013)

It is a good meet!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 10, 2013)

sqrly said:


> What time?  Thats my old stomping ground, I grew up in Sycamore.  If I can get the tires on my chopper to hold air, I might bring it to ride.  It no longer show quality since it was built almost 20 years ago.




I used to got to the Sycamore motorcycle races *every* friday years ago. My motto was: The more you go the Sycamore (sick-a-more) you get.


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 10, 2013)

*Please take some pics*

If you see any prewar or odd ball non-krates that are 30,40 or 50's 20" kids bikes . I'd be interested to see what shows up.


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 10, 2013)

*Krate fest*

Ill see you guys there ill bring a rider


----------



## momona (Jun 12, 2013)

*Soo....*

Anyone else goin? Bringing anything to sell?


Is there any other meets goin on in the Midwest (Chicagoland area)?


----------



## rlhender (Jun 13, 2013)

Loading van and pulling out in the morning....Anyone else going?

Rick


----------



## momona (Jun 14, 2013)

*Bringing some stuff to sell...*

How early do I need to get there to set up?

... First time, it's a pretty big lot, right?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 14, 2013)

momona said:


> Anyone else goin? Bringing anything to sell?
> 
> 
> Is there any other meets goin on in the Midwest (Chicagoland area)?




Yea, in Carpentersville on 6-30-13. See the show/meet forum.


----------



## rlhender (Jun 15, 2013)

Great show and great guy's at Blue Moon Bikes...I sold a few and purchased a few...Fun Times

Rick


----------



## momona (Jun 15, 2013)

*good time.*

Sold some, bought some. Had a good time.


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 15, 2013)

Great time picked up a pile again one hell of a drive but well worth it.the blue moon guys treated us like gold. First class event.


----------

